# Powertec leverage gym or alternatives?



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Just joined the forum as it looks like a good site for info.

I am 46 been training since i was 14 and have been using local Roko in Portsmouth for a few years. Unfortunately, i am growing tired of the behaviour of other gym members and often find that i am leaving a work-out a bit worked up and grumpy so i have decided to knock up a home brew gym.

my plan is to eventually get a bodymax cf470 half rack but initially i am keen to get a powertec levergym.

i am after a 2011 model because of enhanced stability and the detachable bench. However, i am having trouble getting one locally or at a reasonable price.

the alternative is the Bodymax cf500 lever bench from powerhouse but i cannot find any reviews.

can anyone offer comments on their experience on the powertec levergym or the bodymax system?

i have exhausted the internet,gumtree and ebay for reviews and have watched Lee Priests youtube video a dozen times.

thanks in advance for any help.


----------

